# Greetings from Ontario



## jchapman (Apr 17, 2013)

Fraternal Greetings to all Brothers and Nobles, 
I am a Master Mason in Dominion Lodge #615 Fort Erie, Ontario, Canada, and a Shriner at the Ismailia Shrine Club in Buffalo NY.
I have been a proud Mason since 1992, and I was Passed to the sublime degree of a Master Mason in 2002.
Recently, to my pleasure, I found an android app on Google play for this site and installed it. 
I look forward to learning and interacting more with other Masons on this site.
Fraternally Yours
Bro. John Chapman


----------



## cog41 (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!

A hearty welcome indeed!


----------



## flaxgord (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings from the United Kingdom.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. D. Edward (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings to you brother from Burford #106 in the Province of Ontario


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## martin (Apr 18, 2013)

Welcome brother from Blackwood lodge#311 AF.AM Maple-Woodbridge Ontario


----------



## widows son (Apr 18, 2013)

Greetings from Merritt lodge No.168 brother!! It's great to see someone from our district here!


----------



## brotherbenz (Jun 6, 2013)

Greetings from ancient landmark lodge#3 in Winnipeg, Manitoba!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## lawyer_taj (Jun 7, 2013)

Greetings brethren all, from Lodge Itebite  no.1619 of the Grand lodge of Scotland, Edo state Nigeria.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome Brother and enjoy the forum.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 9, 2013)

Greeting from the NW side of Houston, Tx.

In another day I traveled your great province to Toronto and Guelph.  Nice folks and a warm greeting.  

Good to have you on the boards my dear fraternal brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 10, 2013)

Bro John,

Does your Shrine have a parade unit with the go carts that look like shrunken 18-wheeler trucks?  It would make a great gag photo for the Shrine newsletter to show one of those parade "trucks" in line at the Peace Bridge among the full size 19-wheelers waiting to cross the border between the US and Canada.


----------



## jchapman (Jun 23, 2013)

Greetings brother, unfortunately no, but that would be a funny photo. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jchapman (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you brother,  Toronto is nice, several amazing places to visit, restaurants, parks etc...  the only drawback of traveling through the city is the horrendous traffic. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

